# FODMAP Diet- Bananas or Oatmeal?



## alysee (Jul 23, 2012)

I started the FODMAP diet on Friday. The past two days I felt great. Today I decided to eat oatmeal and a banana for breakfast. I am bloated and have stomach pain. What do you think it is? The banana or the oatmeal? I didn't buy certified gluten-free(they are made in a facility that has gluten)


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Oatmeal is supposedly on some 'safe' lists but I can't eat it without a 10-day flare up. Banana should be safe.


----------



## waterlilybelly (Aug 11, 2012)

alysee said:


> ... I didn't buy certified gluten-free(they are made in a facility that has gluten)


If/when you try oats again, I'd strongly recommend getting the certified GF kind. Before I found the FODMAP plan I did a different elimination diet... switching from regular rolled oats to the GF ones made a difference (a good one!) in less than 3 days!I'm not a farmer, but I've heard that part of the problem is that wheat and oats are crops which get rotated between fields, so without a lot of careful planning, there's gonna be some wheat in the usual oat field.Have heard from others that sticking to 1/2 of a banana can be a good start, rather than a whole one; am planning to try that myself next week.Best wishes for good health!


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I also use only gluten-free oats. The kind I buy most is from Bakery on Main.


----------

